# Wild Horses, Wild Dolphin video



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

that bay horse is a beauty. thanks for putting that video on.


----------



## JumpingJellyBean (May 22, 2009)

Wow that is so cool. That must of of been an amazing experience!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, that was amazing.


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

Hmm...I wonder what my horse would do?? haha, honestly, I think she would be ok. That was a great video though, and yes, that bay _was_ very gorgeous.


----------



## dreamrideredc (Apr 16, 2009)

What an amazing experience that would have been! And yes, those horses were _stunning_; thanks for putting this video up =]


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

wow that was beautiful! thanks for sharing.


----------

